# Kerry kidded just a little pic heavy



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerry kidded on last Wed night. She had a girl and a boy. I was surprised that she had 2 because she is a yearling and her first kidding.















Both kids inherited moms spot.







boy














Girl she has one on both sides. The little girl had problems. She could not stand on her own. I could pick her up and put her on her feet but the moment she tried to walk she went down and could not get up. Many thanks to Stacey. I called her and she suggested a Vit E selenium shot. That did the trick and by the next morning she was bouncing around like a baby goat.
Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are beautiful! congrats I am so glad they are doing well


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

very cute! Congrats!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Good job Kerry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Congratulations!! So cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww  Both are adorable and very glad to hear that they are doing well :hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

soooo sweet!!! love the spots! congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awww congratulations!!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwwww sooooo cute!


----------

